

Your Mouse is Obsolete: 4 Perceptual Computing Finalists - lnanek2
http://neatocode.tumblr.com/post/55278831441/your-mouse-is-obselete-perceptual-computing

======
lnanek2
Looking forward to the rest of the challenge. Is anyone else in the finals?

------
adk
Congrats on getting 4 submissions into the finals!

